# Your thoughts and recommendation on the Ruger PC9 Carbine.



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

I've been wanting to get one of these. I like carbines for one and I like the fact it can shoot the same 9mm ammo my pistol, can accept 33rd. Glock mags as well as Ruger mags and that it can be taken down and fit into the same bag as my Ruger 10/22 Take Down.

I know it's no substitute for a Mini-13 or AR-15 but I can get one for about $100 less then a decent entry level AR-15. 

Reviews seem to be overwhelmingly positive but this current model gun really hasn't been around long enough to produce a reliable track record.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would wait a bit on any new Ruger. However, I have seen the reviews and they have mostly been positive. I went a different route.

CZ Scorpion. Goes bang every time. It requires a propitiatory magazine but they are priced right.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Why not get a real carbine say in 357; 45 colt or 44 Magie (Marlin 94; Rossi, chapippia, winchester model 92's)


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Went with the Keltec Sub 2000. Can use the same mag in my carry M&P 9mm compact and all my other 9mm's and the Sub 2000. Yes including the 32 rounders. Like being able to fold the weapon and put it in a back pack for easy discrete carry. Quick flip and I'm ready to rock. At only 300 bucks I bought 2 for the wife and I. 

The Ruger wasn't even around at the time.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I say to go for it if you like it. I bought a JR Carbine 9mm a few years back as I wanted a 9mm carbine that ran glock mags. Very fun to shoot, and easy for my Daughters to shoot.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

You get 357 mag handgun performance out of the 9mm (and if you handload you can do better) it is quieter than a handgun even without a suppressor and can take 33rd Glock mags. Whats not to like? I see some people are highly critical of pistol caliber carbines, but it will kill a deer and perform almost any task a rifle will out to 100 yards or better. The lower noise level is a big bonus for me, just wish they made a 45.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have one 10/22 and want the breakdown version, as well. But knowing the left doesn't know a rifle from a raffle, I think I'd go level action, as well. It will hit just a hard, and I can police my brass, thererby removing evidence--if I was the unlawful type, of course...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

jimb1972 said:


> You get 357 mag handgun performance out of the 9mm (and if you handload you can do better) it is quieter than a handgun even without a suppressor and can take 33rd Glock mags. Whats not to like? I see some people are highly critical of pistol caliber carbines, but it will kill a deer and perform almost any task a rifle will out to 100 yards or better. The lower noise level is a big bonus for me, just wish they made a 45.


The JR Carbine that I have can be switched from 9mm to .45acp or .40 with a switch of barrel, BCG and of course magazine.


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks for all your replies. I went ahead and bought the Ruger PC9 Carbine and a Ruger Security 9 Pistol at the same time, both at an unbeatable price. For close to the same price of some entry level AR-15's I was able to get both of these guns. I really like the look and feel of them both and they share the same magazines. To be able to use 33rd or smaller Glock mags in the PC9 is a huge plus. Also, my models barrel has the threaded end to accept a suppressor. 

I needed a larger sized 9mm pistol anyway and the Security 9, while not quite full size seems larger then most compacts. Along with my 10/22 Take Down, LCP Gen 2 (for the bug out bag) and LCP2 .380acp pocket pistol I now feel well armed. I've Just got to stock up on some more mags and ammo.

Perhaps not the ideal SHTF carry combo but it must do for now.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

GoodSam said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I went ahead and bought the Ruger PC9 Carbine and a Ruger Security 9 Pistol at the same time, both at an unbeatable price. For close to the same price of some entry level AR-15's I was able to get both of these guns. I really like the look and feel of them both and they share the same magazines. To be able to use 33rd or smaller Glock mags in the PC9 is a huge plus. Also, my models barrel has the threaded end to accept a suppressor.
> 
> I needed a larger sized 9mm pistol anyway and the Security 9, while not quite full size seems larger then most compacts. Along with my 10/22 Take Down, LCP Gen 2 (for the bug out bag) and LCP2 .380acp pocket pistol I now feel well armed. I've Just got to stock up on some more mags and ammo.
> 
> Perhaps not the ideal SHTF carry combo but it must do for now.


Your happy, that's the way it is supposed to work.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Good for you.

Now, do you know how to shoot?


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I think you'll enjoy them. My dad bought both a couple of months ago as well. I had a chance to shoot the rifle a bit and it was pretty nice. Shoot damn straight and consistent and had zero problems so far. We only put about 50rnds through it at the time.

That said, if I came across one at the right price, I'd probably buy one. If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for yours?



GoodSam said:


> I've been wanting to get one of these. I like carbines for one and I like the fact it can shoot the same 9mm ammo my pistol, can accept 33rd. Glock mags as well as Ruger mags and that it can be taken down and fit into the same bag as my Ruger 10/22 Take Down.
> 
> I know it's no substitute for a Mini-13 or AR-15 but I can get one for about $100 less then a decent entry level AR-15.
> 
> Reviews seem to be overwhelmingly positive but this current model gun really hasn't been around long enough to produce a reliable track record.


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

.....


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GoodSam said:


> I sent you a private message.


C/mon Sammy,

Give it up, don't keep us in suspension. Waddya pay for it? :vs_mad:


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GoodSam said:


> I don't like stating what I paid for things of this nature, how I paid for them and where I got them in public. It often doesn't serve any good purpose except to make it easier for the Govt. or some nefarious entity to track me and there is ALWAYS some guy who will come along and tell me how he got his for so much cheaper and that I should've bought mine at XYZ gun shop like he did, regardless what I paid. I find that incredibly annoying and I strongly suspect that some people on forums are not being entirely honest with what they actually pay for guns & ammo.
> 
> If someone is serious about buying the same firearms and really wants to know where they can get the same deal I may tell them in a private message.


Way to show the government whose boss!:vs_laugh:


----------

